# What brand of string trimmer line do you use, and what diameter and shape?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use Shakespeare's .105 inch premium nylon string trimmer line with the triangular cutting design that gives you six cutting edges, for my string trimmer work.

It is made by the same company that makes fishing line and fishing poles, like the famous Ugly Stick, hence the name Ugly Line.

This trimmer line is very strong, and very durable. It can ready stand up to some serious weed whacking. It is also very hard to break or shear off under use.

You can get it at Lowe's by the lawn tools and equipment.

I think it is a Lowe's exclusive item - I can't find it anywhere else....

Anyway, it really works great and it is so strong you can get a lot of work done before you have to stop and re-spool more line. I like it.

What brand and diameter string trimmer line do you folks use?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I run Stihl products at my home, so I also use there trimmer line


At the dealer I usually pay around 20$


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Echo Black Diamond, available at HD is the best I have ever found.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought a Husqvarna trimmer about 4 years ago. I also got the Husqvarna .095 "Titanium" line to go with it. It came pre-strung iirc and that lasted me well over a year. I've only had to re-string it a couple of times since I've owned it. It gets occasional heavy use thinning out brush/vines/etc. but gets run up against chain link fence quite often and it holds up well.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Using Oregon 22-305 Magnum Gatorline Round .105"
Got it when I installed the Echo Speed Feed 450 on my Stihl a couple weeks ago so jury's still out on durability.

This guy does really thorough reviews, this is the one for .095" line. Saw this after I ordered mine. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_q3_Dk8f_g


----------

